# Minisplit



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

We have wired two of the new minisplit HVAC systems in the last few months. the device calls for a 14/4 cable to be used that they provide similar to SO cord, I couldn't find the actual cable in the NEC but it is listed for sunlight, direct burial etc. 
We ran the first one bare, with no carlon, sleeved into the house up the wall to the attic. The inspector had no problem with it because that's what the unit called for us to use, but he said there were several inspectors in our area who would flunk an inspection for that. Apart from the whole "violating UL install" thing by using a different cable is there a legitimate reason why they could deny using those cables? The only thing we could find was a similar power cable in the NEC that could be sunlight and direct burial listed but the only hang up we could find is "must be protected from physical damage". We ran the next one in carlon outside just to avoid problems but it seemed completely unnecessary. What exactly would qualify as protected from physical damage? It doesn't seem right that we would have to run a pipe for a cable that is already rated for direct burial and sunlight.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

It was a cable like this one https://www.honeywellcable.com/CatalogDocuments/1068.pdf


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Why are you running that cable?
We just wire the outside unit and the HVAC guy does the rest. Around here that would fall under the HVAC guy's inspection, not mine.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

"Physical damage" isn't sunlight but more weed whacker related. I've wired up hundreds of mini splits all with sealtite or a combo of sealtite and emt or mc cable.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Why are you running that cable?
> We just wire the outside unit and the HVAC guy does the rest. Around here that would fall under the HVAC guy's inspection, not mine.




That isn't control voltage it's line voltage, didn't know an HVAC guy could do line voltage work in NY.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

We work in a maintenance shop for a college campus so there is a bit of bleed over for us when it comes to mini-splits and some other things, especially on large remodel projects like this one. They ran it but when it came down to code questioning they asked us. I thought that was the issue but we were too far along in the project to chance it. The first one we did we came out of the wall with the lineset and ziptied the bundle together a couple times, It looked great to me but apparently some of the ahj don't like it because it says thhn on the sheath


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I've been tagged for this in the past....

Most splits incorporate an _'all usage'_ channel for high/low AC lines, and power. But it is still considered an '_outside raceway_' , ergo electrical conductors of any size and usage follow suit. 

In my experience, the UL mark for foreign model _systems_ fail to address the entire unit as an _assembly _ , ergo NEC rulz is rulz :whistling2:

~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Anathera said:


> We work in a maintenance shop for a college campus so there is a bit of bleed over for us when it comes to mini-splits and some other things, especially on large remodel projects like this one. They ran it but when it came down to code questioning they asked us. I thought that was the issue but we were too far along in the project to chance it. The first one we did we came out of the wall with the lineset and ziptied the bundle together a couple times, It looked great to me but apparently some of the ahj don't like it because it says thhn on the sheath


THHN is a far cry from direct burial and should be in conduit or tray.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Solve the problem. 

Run conduit and put thwn conductors inside the conduit. All boxes rated for exterior when used on the exterior. Use LT for the last three feet from a disconnect to the compressor unit. Now you have damage protection, and a wiring method that is suitable for wet locations. 

Now there is nothing an inspector has to bitch about.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Mech Diver said:


> That isn't control voltage it's line voltage, didn't know an HVAC guy could do line voltage work in NY.


Why wouldn't they? It's line voltage but it's part of the installation between the condensor and the inside unit. Typically they use the cable supplied with the unit or just UF.

NY is very lax when it comes to who can do what. Many/most areas require no licensing at all.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Solve the problem.
> 
> Run conduit and put thwn conductors inside the conduit. All boxes rated for exterior when used on the exterior. .....


That would not work from the outside unit to the inside. There is no place to terminate conduit on the inside unit.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

This is typically what's used around here between the units.

http://www.totalhomesupply.com/50-f...or-thhn-mini-split-cable/p/HONEYWELL-10703908


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> That would not work from the outside unit to the inside. There is no place to terminate conduit on the inside unit.



Transition. There is no requirement to run physical protection nor raintite once it goes to the interior anyway. This* whole thread* is about what happens on the *exterior* side.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> Why wouldn't they? It's line voltage but it's part of the installation between the condensor and the inside unit. Typically they use the cable supplied with the unit or just UF.
> 
> NY is very lax when it comes to who can do what. Many/most areas require no licensing at all.


My permit, My job, My way....~CS~


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Anathera said:


> It was a cable like this one https://www.honeywellcable.com/CatalogDocuments/1068.pdf



As an electrical inspector, (which I am not, but it is just a job title anyway, not a degree from an institution like some of them think....) I would reject that cable run on the exterior without physical protection unless it was up high enough like under the roof overhang perhaps. 

And ... Sunlight resistant always breaks down in the sun after a while, just use conduit and wire like I said, if you want this thing to last 50 years like we were all taught in apprentice schooling.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> This is typically what's used around here between the units.
> 
> http://www.totalhomesupply.com/50-f...or-thhn-mini-split-cable/p/HONEYWELL-10703908



Got a # on that?
>>

http://cdn-tp2.mozu.com/11590-15709/cms/files/1070_Specifications.pdf



> *400.4 Types*. The use of flexible cords and flexible cables
> other than those in Table 400.4 shall require permission by
> the authority having jurisdiction.





> *400.8 Uses Not Permitted.* Unless specifically permitted
> in 400.7, flexible cords and cables shall not be used for the
> following:
> (1) As a substitute for the fixed wiring of a structure
> ...


~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> That would not work from the outside unit to the inside. There is no place to terminate conduit on the inside unit.


This is where you use a conduit to armor adapter and use a short piece of greenfield or end the conduit at a 4x4 for a disconnect switch and continue with greenfield.

I have been out of electrical industry in NJ-NY for just over 5 years. I never used any of those cables for mini splits.

The majority of my work being done in NJ, hvac guys can't legally install line voltage wiring without a electrical license.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Transition. *There is no requirement to run physical protection nor raintite once it goes to the interior anyway. * This* whole thread* is about what happens on the *exterior* side.


But you said to run THHN/THWN? No?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> My permit, My job, My way....~CS~


Actually, no. It's typically the HVAC guy's job. I am just there to wire the outdoor disconnect and condensor.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Got a # on that?
> >>
> 
> http://cdn-tp2.mozu.com/11590-15709/cms/files/1070_Specifications.pdf
> ...


All I know is that that cable is specifically listed and sold for this application, and is UL listed. From what I can see it is listed as tray cable. I never thought to even question it since it is has NEVER even been slightly questioned by any inspector, building or electrical, that I have experienced.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> But you said to run THHN/THWN? No?


Let's go back to the beginning of the thread. The question raised by the op was what perhaps was he cause of rejection in the vicinity of his passed inspection concerning useage of cord for control wiring to the fan coil. He clearly asked about physical protection being the issue. Now, since he is an electrician, I assume he is not speaking about the cable running across the living room floor , I deduce it is in regards to the cable run from the grade mounted compressor unit up the exterior wall to the attic as described. That would need physical protection. This has been a lot of typing Peter, where can I send the bill to?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Let's go back to the beginning of the thread. The question raised by the op was what perhaps was he cause of rejection in the vicinity of his passed inspection concerning useage of cord for control wiring to the fan coil. He clearly asked about physical protection being the issue. Now, since he is an electrician, I assume he is not speaking about the cable running across the living room floor , I deduce it is in regards to the cable run from the grade mounted compressor unit up the exterior wall to the attic as described. That would need physical protection. This has been a lot of typing Peter, where can I send the bill to?




The wiring from the outdoor unit to the indoor unit is line voltage power wiring and not just 'control' wiring. I'm not up on current code references anymore but I do recall running a 'cord' through a wall cavity has always been a no go. THHN is never to be used 'unprotected'.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> Actually, no. It's typically the HVAC guy's job. I am just there to wire the outdoor disconnect and condensor.


Once you've been tagged for electrical work by other trades on your job we'll trade notes on that Pete
~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> All I know is that that cable is specifically listed and sold for this application, and is UL listed. From what I can see it is listed as tray cable. I never thought to even question it since it is has NEVER even been slightly questioned by any inspector, building or electrical, that I have experienced.


UL listed for _what_ would be any good ahj's question here , as well as a ref to art 400 tables Pete

~CS~


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

The cable isn't listed as flexible cord I can't remember the actual designation, I don't have it in front of me but the other inspectors problem is at the end it says direct burial, sunlight resistant, thhn, 4 conductor or something like that but if you look at the paperwork it is the interior cable that is thhn the whole cable counts as flexible power cable or something like that I can't remember exactly and the nec had a cable entry like it but not identical. We ran ours from the outdoor unit maybe three feet to the crawlspace then through a chase in an interior wall to the attic. So sunlight and exposure to physical damage was only the issue for maybe 4 feet of cable


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If it is tray cable it cannot be used inside the home unless it is installed in a raceway. I had one heating guy run the stuff and I made him sleeve it. He should not have been running that wire anyway since it is not t-stat wires but control and line voltage


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Anathera said:


> The cable isn't listed as flexible cord I can't remember the actual designation, I don't have it in front of me but the other inspectors problem is at the end it says direct burial, sunlight resistant, thhn, 4 conductor or something like that but if you look at the paperwork it is the interior cable that is thhn the whole cable counts as flexible power cable or something like that I can't remember exactly and the nec had a cable entry like it but not identical. We ran ours from the outdoor unit maybe three feet to the crawlspace then through a chase in an interior wall to the attic. So sunlight and exposure to physical damage was only the issue for maybe 4 feet of cable




Wouldn't it just make sense to have sleeved the 3' exposed and the length going through the wall penetration with liquidtite ?


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

That's what we ended up doing on the third install, on the second the hvac guy ran pipe the whole way and then pulled the cable in. It is a big cable kind of like Belden cable


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Why wouldn't they? It's line voltage but it's part of the installation between the condensor and the inside unit. Typically they use the cable supplied with the unit or just UF.
> 
> NY is very lax when it comes to who can do what. Many/most areas require no licensing at all.




That is OUR WORK Speedey Petey ,

Not the AC guys ...

What do you think guys ? Please Respond .


Peace
Buddha
Don


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Who gets written up for '_wiring_'?

~CS~


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

donaldelectrician said:


> That is OUR WORK Speedey Petey ,
> 
> Not the AC guys ...


Really?? You say _"OUR WORK"_ like you are entitled to it. 
This isn't the union and a 50HP chiller. It's mostly "Mrs. Smith's" A/C.

Like I said, mainly I am hired to wire up the feed to the outside unit. The HVAC guys run the wiring to the inside unit with the line set. 
Are you suggesting I say _"If I can't run all the wiring I don't want the job"_?
Most times the HVAC guy is hiring me to do the feeder. I do NOT sell or install these systems.

Keep in mind, I am only talking about these little mini-split systems here.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Not so much _entitled_ as _liable_ Pete 

~CS~


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Really?? You say _"OUR WORK"_ like you are entitled to it.
> This isn't the union and a 50HP chiller. It's mostly "Mrs. Smith's" A/C.
> 
> Like I said, mainly I am hired to wire up the feed to the outside unit. The HVAC guys run the wiring to the inside unit with the line set.
> ...




Yes i do say it is Our Work and it is .



OUR WORK IS ANY WORK DONE AT OUR JOB SITE to do WITH ELECTRICAL

AND SHOULD BE , WE ELECTRICIANS , RIGHT 



I first met Mini Splits in 2005 at the Home Stead Race Track Motor Speedway 

Lighting Job , service , Egress lighting , fire alarm . communications , Helle Port , 30 new Sky Boxes and New Media Room Area , New Pits for Race Cars .

Some Job . . Radial Spar Distribution System ... , Pimaries 13.8 K , Looped Fed , Secondaries Spar Fed 480 V ,12 1000 a to 1200 A Services , 3 individual Power Systems so no Black Out ,

Generators running and suppling power during the show , generators on stamd by , transfer switches run backwards , transfer switches run normal ...


YES IT IS OUR WORK .

That said do what You Have Too Speedy Petey .


We Had 3 Mini Splits cooling the Power Rooms and Elevator Closets I was wiring at that Job at that time ...

I stayed to 3 days before they Opened to the National Raceway Championship .. that year of Huricane Katrina ... Hit us before New Orleans ...

almost ruined the Nascar Championships .

God must of wanted to see the Races .

The General Foreman on that job was a Long Hair out of Retirement ...

Back on the Job .

I was a Long Hair .

In the early 70's East Coast , 

West coast handled it better .

We American don't ya know .



We do all inside wire work regardless of Unit in 2 Parts ... and always will .


P.S. i did the Lighting at the Hell Port ... They had a Fatal Crash that first Night , there between 2 helicopter at Home Stead Race track , 2005 



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conch_Republic



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conch_Republic#/media/File:Flag_of_Key_West,_Florida.svg



Buddha
Don
Conch Republic
Key West


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Not so much _entitled_ as _liable_ Pete
> 
> ~CS~


I understand that Steve, but if I am hire to only wire the outside unit that is all I am liable for. 

Around here plumbers and HVAC guys do some wiring. It's not like in big cities and union sites where those guys are verboten to even touch a wire. In the few areas here that do require a license most of those guys hold limited electrical licenses so they can wire boilers, replace electric water heaters, etc. I don't take this personally or feel threatened as some here seem to. I don't because the same guys are hiring me to do the bigger jobs that are too much for them to handle.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

Speedy Petey

It is always good to Know the Inspectors , who is who , and what is going on .


The world works like this .

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conch_Republic#/media/File:Flag_of_Key_West,_Florida.svg


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conch_Republic



Buddha 
Don
Conch Republic
Key West


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

that Honeywell cable is cable tray cable and it has its own Article and I think it says it must be in conduit or an a tray. can't be run inside a hiusee, even though ut looks ok but it might be its outer covering. it's not Art 400


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If it is tray cable it cannot be used inside the home unless it is installed in a raceway. I had one heating guy run the stuff and I made him sleeve it. He should not have been running that wire anyway since it is not t-stat wires but control and line voltage


bingo!! you got it ! it tray cable and can't be installed unless in pipe or tray. looks like a nice heavy jacket on it but Art ??? says you can't run it exposed I've incorrectly used it before.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> I understand that Steve, but if I am hire to only wire the outside unit that is all I am liable for.
> 
> Around here plumbers and HVAC guys do some wiring. It's not like in big cities and union sites where those guys are verboten to even touch a wire. In the few areas here that do require a license most of those guys hold limited electrical licenses so they can wire boilers, replace electric water heaters, etc. I don't take this personally or feel threatened as some here seem to. I don't because the same guys are hiring me to do the bigger jobs that are too much for them to handle.


I know you understand Pete , and i am obviously :vs_mad: in this thread. My biggest _b*tch_ is having to be responsible for '_others_' wiring on my permits. This would follow your examples with limited (type S) license, etc.

I've made it clear in recent times that '_others_' will have to answer up to the _'powers that be_' OR i have complete dominion of wiring under my permits. 

I've even rejoined the local IAEI where i'm most likely going to present said issues in true peckerhead form:vs_rightHere:

~CS~


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Let's start this over so every little junior boy here will understand. P.S. my total number of wiring mini split ac's is in the tens of thousands, it is a very popular method in Hawaii and Asia. Out sells window shakers by 5 to one. 

Run 14-3 non metallic cable from indoor fan coil unit (unless Tadaran, they need more wires) to the point where it just is drilled out thru to the exterior side, many times this will be at the bird blocking just below the soffit. Then install a weatherproof bell box over the stub out of romex. Run some pvc or emt from that point using listed raintite connectors and couplings if using emt. Bring it down into a second bell weatherproof box and from that transition into liquidtite flexible conduit that gets strapped once near the box and then terminates inside the compressor unit. INSiDE of the final exterior drop use conductors that say* thwn * on them , being sure to also run a ground wire that is colored green. Strap everything up nice and code, and put weather proof covers on the bell boxes. If you have a cool inspector the lower bell box won't be an issue because you can instead put a threaded coupling onto the low end of the conduit run and then screw a straight connector for your flex into that, but some inspectors who have a big fat wife that bosses them too much will insist the threads on the coupling are not listed for using liquid tite flex connectors threaded into them. For those guys use the second bell box method. Now if there is anybody who still doesn't understand how to wire from the compressor to the fan coil after reading this, you don't belong in the trade anyway so good.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Normally I would wire it with 14-3 like you said, however we were not responsible for the wiring the hvac crew was and because their unit literature required the cable they bought, it wasn't the Honeywell cable just something along those lines that they ran. Second time they ran the whole thing in pipe but instead of pulling thhn they pulled the unit cable in. I will see if I can't find a piece of it when I get back into work so that I can provide the actual cable name. Our inspector signed off on it but my boss said he would not run 14/3 without the inspector signing off on him violating the units instructions. Another electrician I spoke to actually took this debate all the way to the department of insurance after he ran this cable in a restaurant wall. The department of insurance ruled in his favor


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Let's start this over so every little junior boy here will understand. P.S. my total number of wiring mini split ac's is in the tens of thousands, it is a very popular method in Hawaii and Asia. Out sells window shakers by 5 to one.




Pretty much exactly the way I've always done it and can't recall ever having any inspection fails.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm with Petey. They supply the unit, it's their job. I just supply the power needed. This is how it works around here.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> I know you understand Pete , and i am obviously :vs_mad: in this thread. My biggest _b*tch_ is having to be responsible for '_others_' wiring on my permits. This would follow your examples with limited (type S) license, etc.
> 
> I've made it clear in recent times that '_others_' will have to answer up to the _'powers that be_' OR i have complete dominion of wiring under my permits.
> 
> ...





C~S - Others can Not Wire on your Permits with out a ... gentelmans agreement ....


Is that the right wording ...


Hell we did everything every where anyway back in the day ....

I can see how small town it will be all messed up .


On a Large project , you can not allow any out side contractor to wire in your Loco and Permit .

Nor do they .

We do all the mini splits .


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conch_Republic#/media/File:Flag_of_Key_West,_Florida.svg



Buddha
Don
Conch Republic
Key West


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

donaldelectrician said:


> C~S - Others can Not Wire on your Permits with out a ... gentelmans agreement ....
> 
> 
> Is that the right wording ...


Yes it is Don

The problem is , there are so few gentlemen left on this rock

~CS~


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Anathera said:


> Normally I would wire it with 14-3 like you said, however we were not responsible for the wiring the hvac crew was and because their unit literature required the cable they bought, it wasn't the Honeywell cable just something along those lines that they ran. Second time they ran the whole thing in pipe but instead of pulling thhn they pulled the unit cable in. I will see if I can't find a piece of it when I get back into work so that I can provide the actual cable name. Our inspector signed off on it but my boss said he would not run 14/3 without the inspector signing off on him violating the units instructions. Another electrician I spoke to actually took this debate all the way to the department of insurance after he ran this cable in a restaurant wall. The department of insurance ruled in his favor



Tell your boss this additional info from macmikeman who is well known across the entire country and dare I say it, even way up there in Canada, as an expert in the electrical field and furthermore in the study of mini split ac systems, that the use of the #14 control wire as spelled out in the manual coming from the Japanese maker's of said devices is not protected generally with the larger units that have a nameplate stating minimum ampacity of wire supply to the compressor units be 22 amps. So #14 won't fly regardless of Chapter 440's allowance to use the full ampacity of #14 conductors which is 20 amps by the way. And there is no overcurrent protective devices built into the compressor to limit the current on the ''control'' wiring out to the fan coil unit. (well they only draw a couple of amps so I never bother to worry about it all myself, but your boss sounds to me like a real stickler, so tell him about this , and ask what his UL listed manufacturer instructions have to say about that one..............:thumbup:


P.S. you can also tell your boss that macmikeman has created some fabulous fabulous works of art that are on display in his photo albums at ET and are there for the free viewing of employer's everywhere. 
He will be impressed with that.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Tell your boss this additional info from macmikeman who is well known across the entire country and dare I say it, even way up there in Canada, as an expert in the electrical field and furthermore in the study of mini split ac systems, that the use of the #14 control wire as spelled out in the manual coming from the Japanese maker's of said devices is not protected generally with the larger units that have a nameplate stating minimum ampacity of wire supply to the compressor units be 22 amps. So #14 won't fly regardless of Chapter 440's allowance to use the full ampacity of #14 conductors which is 20 amps by the way. And there is no overcurrent protective devices built into the compressor to limit the current on the ''control'' wiring out to the fan coil unit. (well they only draw a couple of amps so I never bother to worry about it all myself, but your boss sounds to me like a real stickler, so tell him about this , and ask what his UL listed manufacturer instructions have to say about that one..............:thumbup:
> 
> P.S. you can also tell your boss that macmikeman has created some fabulous fabulous works of art that are on display in his photo albums at ET and are there for the free viewing of employer's everywhere.
> He will be impressed with that.




The Macmikeman has Spoken ....

Wise Electricians will listen ...



Thanks Mac , saves me a ton of Chit .



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conch_Republic#/media/File:Flag_of_Key_West,_Florida.svg


Buddha
Don
Conch Republic
Key West


----------



## Nobaddaysinak (Jan 17, 2012)

Use fckn Romex. It's easy. Make a then whip from outside disco to unit. End of story.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Nobaddaysinak said:


> Use fckn Romex. It's easy. Make a then whip from outside disco to unit. End of story.




Romex isn't suitable for damp/wet locations and you can't put it inside flex or conduit according to code.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

He is not so much a stickler as we were caught in a weird place between an inspector that was there relaying what an inspector that wasn't there would do on electrical work that the hvac crew had done, mostly it was too many hands in the cookie jar. We passed both inspections I am just trying to sort out the actual rules for my own knowledge if you know what i'm saying


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Mech Diver said:


> Romex isn't suitable for damp/wet locations and you can't put it inside flex or conduit according to code.


The conduit is OK, but it's still a damp / wet location in conduit so it's no dice.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

We still call UF romex here, don't lose any sleep over other people's slang.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Mech Diver said:


> Romex isn't suitable for damp/wet locations and you can't put it inside flex or conduit according to code.


I think he was saying to change over from nm cable in the disconnect. I have done this but I installed a wp box and went to the unit from there with carflex.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> The conduit is OK, but it's still a damp / wet location in conduit so it's no dice.



I have seen romex inside conduit fail inspection many times as the guy sent back to change it out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Mshow1323 said:


> We still call UF romex here, don't lose any sleep over other people's slang.



I've never seen UF with 4 conductors and a ground as most of these units would require.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

They need to get tray cable listed similarly to romex. Run into the same problem with the tray cable we'd like to use for the control cable for Generac generators. Code change in next cycle I believe. As I recall, you can run into areas that want a disconnect at the air handler portion inside and that changes some of the responsibilities.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

It just about seems easier to run out a roll of half inch Carlon and be done with the whole mess


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Tell your boss this additional info from macmikeman who is well known across the entire country and dare I say it, even way up there in Canada, as an expert in the electrical field and furthermore in the study of mini split ac systems, that the use of the #14 control wire as spelled out in the manual coming from the Japanese maker's of said devices is not protected generally with the larger units that have a nameplate stating minimum ampacity of wire supply to the compressor units be 22 amps. So #14 won't fly regardless of Chapter 440's allowance to use the full ampacity of #14 conductors which is 20 amps by the way. And there is no overcurrent protective devices built into the compressor to limit the current on the ''control'' wiring out to the fan coil unit. (well they only draw a couple of amps so I never bother to worry about it all myself, but your boss sounds to me like a real stickler, so tell him about this , and ask what his UL listed manufacturer instructions have to say about that one..............:thumbup:
> 
> 
> P.S. you can also tell your boss that macmikeman has created some fabulous fabulous works of art that are on display in his photo albums at ET and are there for the free viewing of employer's everywhere.
> He will be impressed with that.


Several brands have fusing on the interior fan supply. I know lg units do for sure.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

The 4 wire supply cable I have seen is actually class 2 14 4. I refused to use it and ran pipe and wire instead. The roll is still at our shop, I'll double check tomorrow.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

We always use some type of raceway here, never the multiconductor cable. I've only seen the cable once and it was done by the HVAC hack. He used romex connectors on the outside unit.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Welcome back Stryker! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------

